# metal reptile shed questions(what insulation?)ect



## TBreptiles (Dec 11, 2009)

i have large 14 long 7 ft wide 6ft tall metal shed im my garden tht is doing nuthing my mum said i can use it for my reptiles.
but i was juswt wondering what to do with:

as its metal what insulation should i use?
air vents/flow?
it has 2 metal sliding doors but should i put another one inside too?(like a metal mesh one)
it has ligting?
and electric point in there so i can put some extenstion cables in there.
and if there is anything any one can help with plz let me no if pics are need i can get some.
thanks
need replys asap as i am going to start today lol


----------



## iajo (Sep 16, 2008)

As its metal it will conduct heat far too well meaning it will get very cold over the winter and very warm over the summer. I would think about building an inner wall out of ply wood and using loft insulation between the metal and the ply. During the negative temps of winter you may struggle to heat it any other way. As for ventilation something adjustable so it can be increased over the summer and decreased in the winter, may help you stabilise temps easier


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Metal is not a good material for a shed that needs temperature controlling, I would be very careful, because its going to need a heap of insulation and an internal wall, and even then it mght still be too hot in summer and cold in winter.


----------



## TBreptiles (Dec 11, 2009)

*hi*

hi 
i was going to do a layer of polystyrene and the a layer of wood over tht.
and i was going to ad vents all the way along the sides ect. they il be able to open and close ect and after the first door i will have a metal mesh gate in there to.
so when its hot i will open the first one and air will go in the to.

plus i would have heaters in there to keep a stable room temp. when its cold .

and all the vivs wil have a sheet inbettwen them,and i was thinking of useing some alimium tape to have more heat,and each viv will have vents and i could have a fan in the corners so there is a fresh air flow in there.

i would not put them in there untill its been complete for a week or two then leve it one more week to test the temp ect.
thanks alot
but a wood one would be to cold and useing heaiting is a fire risk.

it might have some seats in there on a sofa and a tv and comnputer so its just a nice exotic paradise of reptile lol.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

as said, the metal will get friggin hot in summer, and friggin cold in winter
you need too 100% eliminate this...

you would need something like 150mm celotex/kingspan friction fitted into the stud walls and ceiling that you will have to build, to stop any heat from either gettin in, or out (depending on the season)
the triangular roof void should be kept 'open' (vents at both ends) to allow free air flow
floating floor will only require 100mm insulation

ideally something like this...


----------



## TBreptiles (Dec 11, 2009)

*ok*

so what else could i do as i have been in there in th winter and it warmer than outside.

and in the summer i would have alll the vents open and the first ddoor but have the second metal mesh one closed so there is a cool air flow in there and i woul have fans on the walls.


and for in the winter i have these 2 electic radiators tht have a temp detector on them so it warms up and cools down when neccery.
as is quite long i would have 1 at each end.
plus the heat from the rep tank it wont be tht cold will it.
it will be insulated all the way around.
could i use the fiber glass insulation like for lofts would tht be ok as i can get loads of tht.
then cover it in wood.
i have the vent all the way round and they are air tight when closed and have a nice flow when there open.

but it u think this wont work i then what else can i do?


i cant use brick my mum wont let me and the fact of the cost of brick is too much.

the dors will be insulated too..#


----------



## TBreptiles (Dec 11, 2009)

this is it before i moved all the rubbish ect but this is it.
i will get some more pics of it all cleaned in a min.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

basically, you need to keep the inside temp stable all year round...

if you dont, you'll be spending alot of money on electricity in the winter, only to cook the animals in the summer


----------



## TBreptiles (Dec 11, 2009)

*yh ok*

yh i do complete understand where u coming from.
and i know what u mean so i will go ahead and do it but i wont put anything in there untill its had a test week ect.
thanks for allur help i will do a differnt thread on how it all gose ok thanks every one.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

You wont be able to insulate it with polystyrene you will have to use proper insulating material like Kingspan.


----------



## pmc83 (Jul 20, 2008)

Your main concern is the electrics, the supply for a shed will be ample for a lawn mower or jet wash.
If you start running electric heaters that are going to be 2-3kw you'll overload the circuit before you even think about heat mats and stats, which is extremely dangerous.
It could cause a fire in the shed or even worse at the mains in your house. 
Get an electrician and fully explain what your planning.
Hope this helps


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

pmc83 said:


> Get an electrician and fully explain what your planning.


agreed...
had a qualified sparky do mine


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

A decent sized air-con unit would be best to control the temps.


----------



## TBreptiles (Dec 11, 2009)

*hi*

umm my house before i moved in was use to grow weed.
and the shed was were they were growing it.
it has fully working eltrics tht were powering alot of powerfull equiment lol.

i have found a guy tht dose pro insulation tht is going to do it for me and i am going around the eadge with some other insulation stuf i dont no what it is but he dose it pro so he must no what hes on about.
thanks alot.
i cleaned it all out today and it is made out of heat prof metal as i was in there and it was 28 dergrse so it has a normal room temp and thts on its own with no heater from me ect.
thanks alot
if any one lives near reading and wouldent mind poping around and giveing me a hand or some info for money then tht would be gr8
i pay 7.50 hour lol


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

Bear in mind that if it is at 28 now then it will be a lot higher during the summer.
As for heat proof metal it is just a bog standard argos type shed so it is just galvanised to prevent it rusting.


----------



## pmc83 (Jul 20, 2008)

I've been an electrician for 11 years mate trust me you need to get a qualified spark.
If they were growing green in the shed they would of had a couple of 250w low bay fittings which is not even close to how much your planning on using.
It will all just blow when you go for the big switch on.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

TBreptiles said:


> i was in there and it was 28 dergrse so it has a normal room temp


it was only 13-15c today...
if you're not careful, you'll have a 14' x 7' oven!

medium rare snakes and lizards? tasty!


----------



## TBreptiles (Dec 11, 2009)

*ok*

yh as i said it was warmer than out side not hot at all but perfect room temp.
it alot has 2 vents all they was down each side tht i only noticed today.
im fitting new doors wiith vents in i have 2 fans im building in.
they had alot more than 250w lights i have seen the stuff they had in there and they had the whole lot in there .
and they were making other stuff as well if u no what i mean.
and i have found a nice size ac unit tht will go in there.

if any one lives near reading and could come and have a look and give me advise on what to do ect tht would be awsome.
thanks guys for ur help all post have me made into notes so i know what to do ect.


----------

